# تعلم التبريد و التكييف على الطريقة الصحيحة



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين الأمة العظيمة

اليوم حبيت أطرح موضوع فى غاية الأهمية لكل مهندسى الميكانيكا

عموما مهما كان تخصصهم الدقيق

و هو علم التكييف و التبريد

بفضل الله لقد جمعت كورس للتكييف و التبريد كامل و الكمال لله وحده

أرجو ان أكون قد وفقت فيه


الكورس يتكون من الأتى


1-كورس محاضرات كاملة pdf من اكبر الجامعات الهندية

و الكل يعلم مدى مستوى التعليم فى الهند الأن 

المحاضرات للقراءة المباشرة أو التحميل (على راحتك)

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And Air Conditioning course.php


----------------------------------------------------

2-كورس المحاضرات فيديو لنفس الأساتذة

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And AirConditioning video lectures course.php

----------------------------------------------------------


3- الاسطوانة التفاعلية لشرح التكييف و التبريد

و بالأخص معدات التكييف و التبريد مثل Compressor , chiller etc....






الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/hvac training.php


--------------------------------------------------------


4- اسطوانة التدريب على Heat pump





الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/heat pump systems.php



------------------------------------------------------

القسم الثانى و هو الجانب العملى


130 فيديو لنفس المحاضر هيعلمك تكييف عملى صح و HVAC Control

أمامك كل شىء حقيقى و كمان يشحن و يلحم و يعمل أمامك

























































الرابط

* http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/ref_aircon.php*

-------------------------------------------------------


و اخيرا مكتبة لمراجع التكييف و التبريد


الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/ref_aircon.php



أرجو أن أكون قد ساهمت فى افادتكم بعلم

اذا عجبكم الموضوع المتواضع ياريت تعرفونى مدى استفادتكم منه​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

captainhass قال:


> شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟​



السلام علبكم

لو الموضوع لم يعجبنا فبالتاكيد سوف يعجبنا صاحب الموضوع لانه بصراحة قدم جهد عظيم يشكر عليه فشكرا جزيلا اخونا الكريم على جهدك الكبير وموضوعك الرائع


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> السلام علبكم
> 
> لو الموضوع لم يعجبنا فبالتاكيد سوف يعجبنا صاحب الموضوع لانه بصراحة قدم جهد عظيم يشكر عليه فشكرا جزيلا اخونا الكريم على جهدك الكبير وموضوعك الرائع




يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم
و جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الرد الجميل الطيب 

الذى لا أستحق مثله

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس مرجع لأى مهندس مبتدىء او غير ذلك
الف شكر ليك


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

scorpion-king-2050 قال:


> مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس مرجع لأى مهندس مبتدىء او غير ذلك
> الف شكر ليك



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد والعطاء 
رجاء ارفعه على الفورشيرد لانه اسهل في التحميل 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية
جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## ahmad89a (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بس كيف بقدر فوت على مكتبة الفيديو


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان أكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## Aburrum (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*تأسيس شركة تكييف*

السلام عليكم 
اعادة وتجديد لشركة تكييف قائمة، والمطلوب الخطوات العملية لتجديد الشركة وتطويرها 

ارجو طرح ارائكم حول المطلوب باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## 000403 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشكور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


و ديماً الكبير يستاهل





http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=73438
الصدق وحسن الظن ـ الجبير

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=73443
ثمرة الايمان والصبر ـ الجبير​


----------



## eng_taha_a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_taha_a قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## عليما (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود ممتاز تستحق التحيه عليه
جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام دائما


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عليما قال:


> مجهود ممتاز تستحق التحيه عليه
> جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام دائما



يعطيك العافية

و جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم على ردكم الطيب

و أسأل الله أن ينفعك و غيرك بهذا العلم و الأمة الاسلامية جمعاء​


----------



## light man (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الموضوع بجد مرعب و جدا جميل مشكور جدا على جهدك


----------



## جاد الكريم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير وموضوع تعليمى شامل . جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## hashome (28 ديسمبر 2009)

good man azmazy


----------



## captainhass (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواقع الجميلة . وشكرا*​


----------



## captainhass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواقع الجميلة . وشكرا*​


 
يعطيكم العافية​ 
جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## plak (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## unionmotor (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م هاني شبيب (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا غالي*​*يعطيك العافيه*​*ننتظر مزيدك*​*والى* *الامام*​​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ده موقع ممتاز


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ده موقع ممتاز




يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​ ​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​ 
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع طلاب العلم و الأمة الاسلامية جمعاء

بجميع المواضيع العلمية​


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله*​


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (14 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

eng.mohd-saleh قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss



*جزاك الله كل خير​*​


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا مقدما وجاري التحميل


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكور جدا مقدما وجاري التحميل



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## midokito2005 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وتسلم


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

midokito2005 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم وتسلم



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادتكم​


----------



## ibrahim1hj (6 فبراير 2010)

*انا بصراحة استفدت من الموقع و الموضوع كثير جدا , و بحب اشكرك و يعطيك العافية عالمجهود , لازم كلنا بالمنتدى نقدر تعبك و جهدك باحضار هيك فائدة تغنينا عن الاستعانة بمحركات البحث للوصول الى مواقع بهذا الزخم و ممكن لا نجد ما نبحث عنه ,يا captainhass جزاك الله خير *


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> *انا بصراحة استفدت من الموقع و الموضوع كثير جدا , و بحب اشكرك و يعطيك العافية عالمجهود , لازم كلنا بالمنتدى نقدر تعبك و جهدك باحضار هيك فائدة تغنينا عن الاستعانة بمحركات البحث للوصول الى مواقع بهذا الزخم و ممكن لا نجد ما نبحث عنه ,يا captainhass جزاك الله خير *




جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التقدير
و يعطيك الف عافية​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى 

و يسر لهم النجاح فى الدنيا و الأخرة​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى
واخبرنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

ادعو الله تعالى أن يخرج من هذا المنتدى مهندسين عرب مسلمون 

يحكى عنهم التاريخ​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (11 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

سامى عبدالطيف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## المارد الجبار (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

المارد الجبار قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررر



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (17 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس مرجع لأى مهندس مبتدىء او غير ذلك
الف شكر ليك*​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

عبده عبد المجيد قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس مرجع لأى مهندس مبتدىء او غير ذلك
> الف شكر ليك*​



جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (25 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## كرم سالم (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (26 فبراير 2010)

كرم سالم قال:


> جزاك الله خير




جزاكم الله كل خير

و كل عام و الأمة الاسلامية بخير​


----------



## 1998 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## captainhass (28 فبراير 2010)

1998 قال:


> مشكوووووووور على المجهود الرائع


 

spasobi xorashou

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (7 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 مارس 2010)

*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​*

​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## aati badri (28 مارس 2010)

تشكر
ولكن ماذا نفعل مع التحت دا ياهندسة
There was an error converting this document.


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​


----------



## برنس العرب (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

برنس العرب قال:


> مشكور يعطيك الف عافية



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

هشام محمود حربى قال:


> مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع المتواضع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الكريم
دائما ردودك طيبة​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## fahad_0808 (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع يعطيك العافيه


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (17 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## captainhass (17 يونيو 2010)

fahad_0808 قال:


> موضوع رائع يعطيك العافيه





alaa_airfroid_19 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## نرمين احمد (18 يونيو 2010)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

نرمين احمد قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله كل خير اختى الكريمة ​


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (19 يونيو 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.


----------



## captainhass (20 يونيو 2010)

alaa_airfroid_19 قال:


> الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
> وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ahmed_amr (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (21 يونيو 2010)

ahmed_amr قال:


> شكرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (28 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (29 يونيو 2010)

مهندس علي الدجيلي قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وعاشت ايدك


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

احسان الشبل قال:


> الله يبارك فيك وعاشت ايدك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (17 يوليو 2010)

ر. مهندسين يوسف قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## elomda_5 (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي في الله


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (17 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

elomda_5 قال:


> مشكور أخي في الله





احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> الف الف شكر ياهندسة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

فراس محمد حمدان قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية مشكور وما قصرت



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى​


----------



## ديناصور مصر (24 يوليو 2010)

تشكر يا ذووق


----------



## captainhass (24 يوليو 2010)

ديناصور مصر قال:


> تشكر يا ذووق



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد سامح كايد (24 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس والله الموضوع والروابط مفيدة جدا.......مشكور


----------



## captainhass (24 يوليو 2010)

محمد سامح كايد قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس والله الموضوع والروابط مفيدة جدا.......مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك
و اتمنى ان تستفيد من هذا العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## رشةعطر (25 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

رشةعطر قال:


> يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (31 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (11 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## حسن العلو (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (3 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن العلو قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير

و بلغك ليلة القدر ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## captainhass (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ر. مهندسين يوسف قال:


> thanks



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور على الجهد والعطاء 

وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## captainhass (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> *مشكور على الجهد والعطاء
> 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير*



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهودالرائع
ولكن اعتقد الموقع فيه مشكلة
​


----------



## محمدشيلر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى
ممكن طريقة التحميل من الموقع
او رفع الملفات على موقع تانى والف شكر مقدما


----------



## captainhass (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهودالرائع
> ولكن اعتقد الموقع فيه مشكلة
> ​





محمدشيلر قال:


> الف شكر اخى
> ممكن طريقة التحميل من الموقع
> او رفع الملفات على موقع تانى والف شكر مقدما




أسف اخوانى على التأخير فى الرد

تم حل مشكلة الموقع يمكنكم الأن الدخول

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## the lord (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد معرفش اشكرك ازاى
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## the lord (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفية التحميل من الموقع لو سمحت ضرورىىىىىىىىى


----------



## captainhass (20 أكتوبر 2010)

the lord قال:


> بجد معرفش اشكرك ازاى
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير





the lord قال:


> كيفية التحميل من الموقع لو سمحت ضرورىىىىىىىىى



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
جزاكم الله كل خير 
بارك الله فيك

بالنسبة للتحميل من الموقع

1- الفيديوهات يمكنك تحميلها عن طريق برنامج Internet Download Manager 5.17 أو اصدارات أعلى

أما الاسطوانات و البرامج فهناك روابط للتحميل فى الموقع

​


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (21 أكتوبر 2010)

yazenzz قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم




بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## captainhass (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


>



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## nasir4791 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الاخ الفاضل


----------



## captainhass (24 نوفمبر 2010)

nasir4791 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الاخ الفاضل



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## salamat (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​جزاك الله على مجهودك ولكن لم استطع تحميل المحاضرات او الفيديو أرجو ان تضع الروابط مرة اخرى عن طريق موقع أخر حتى نتمكن من تحميلها وشكرا ​


----------



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قيل هرمك​


----------



## مستريورك (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااا


----------



## charroufa (12 ديسمبر 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم يامهندسين الأمة العظيمة
> 
> اليوم حبيت أطرح موضوع فى غاية الأهمية لكل مهندسى الميكانيكا
> 
> ...


شكرا أخي و هل ممكن ايجاد كل هذه المعلومات القيمة مترجمة إلى اللغة الفرنسية؟؟ مع الــــشكر


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2010)

charroufa قال:


> شكرا أخي و هل ممكن ايجاد كل هذه المعلومات القيمة مترجمة إلى اللغة الفرنسية؟؟ مع الــــشكر



جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم
و لكن للأسف لا أجيد الفرنسية فلا يمكننى البحث
​


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------

